# Rocky Mountain Slayer 2020



## mrwulf (12. August 2019)

29“ mit 170 vorne/hinten
und 27,5“ mit 180/180
kommen alle mit Coil Shock.
Cooles Bike, aber optisch hat mir das alte Slayer besser gefallen

Weiteres:








						Spotted: Rocky Mountain's New Slayer Breaks Cover - Crankworx Whistler 2019 - Pinkbike
					

The Canadian company's new Slayer caught in Whistler.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## metalbks (2. November 2019)

Fährt das Rad hier niemand ? Falls doch, was fahrt Ihr so für ein Dämpfer Setup ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 503620 (12. August 2020)

Es gibt neue Farben für 2021


----------



## Ben-HD (7. November 2020)

Helloooo,
ich hab ein paar kurze Fragen zum 2020/2021 Slayer. Weiß jemand was das Alu in L wiegt? Im Bikemarkt steht eins als 16,4kg angegeben. Wie ist das Gewicht des Carbon-Slayers dazu? Liegt das eher bei 15 oder 14 hoch sogar?

Würde gerade ein Gebrauchtes in L suchen. Entweder das 18er oder das 20/21er. Weiß da jemand was? Neu gibt es das C50 für 4500.


----------



## metalbks (8. November 2020)

Eher 15kg aufwärts. Du holst Tubeless und mit anderen Reifen aber schon echt was raus. Ist aber halt irgendwie auch nicht Sinn des Bikes. Ich meine das C70 (29) in XL von mir hatte aus dem Karton raus die 16KG vor dem Komma. Das war echt ein Klumpen. Hat sich aber trotz dessen super gefahren.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Würde gerade ein Gebrauchtes in L suchen. Entweder das 18er oder das 20/21er. Weiß da jemand was? Neu gibt es das C50 für 4500.


Muss meinen Beitrag nochmal zitieren und hiermit noch einmal euch als Forengemeinschaft aktivieren, ob jemand weiß, wo es ein neues (auch C30) oder gebrauchtes Slayer gibt?


----------



## mrwulf (12. März 2021)

Hey Ben,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal bei den Rocky Mountain Händlern anrufen und nachfragen, ob die noch eins auf Lager haben.  

Fang mal mit dem Laden Der Dynamo an und lasse Dich mit Stefan verbinden (Chef). Eventuell hat er noch eins oder weiß weiter. 

Viel Erfolg! Ist ja grad n Glücksspiel n Bike aufzutreiben 🙈.


----------



## Ben-HD (13. März 2021)

36 Mails geschrieben, viele Antworten bekommen, 2 die eventuell eins haben in rot und L und Carbon, aber noch nichts Handfestes. Vom Dynamo hab ich noch nichts zurückgehört. Vielleicht haben die nix oder sind busy.


----------



## Ben-HD (15. März 2021)

Hello Slayer Fans,

wie sind eure Erfahrungen zu Coil vs. Luftdämpfer? Könnte gerade ein Rahmenkit bekommen mit Coil oder gänzlich ohne Dämpfer.

Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen. Ich tendiere eher zum Luftdämpfer, da ich die Vorteile des Coil Dämpfers noch nicht so ganz gesehen habe. Bin aber auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Ben-HD (15. März 2021)

Hier ein ausführliches Video von Jesse Melameds Slayer. Das Video hat recht detaillierte Informationen zu seinem Setup und seinen Komponenten.






Das Slayer Raw Video mit Thomas Vanderham kennt ihr wahrscheinlich schon. Es ist ja schon eine Weile im Netz. Kann man sich trotzdem 1, 2, 13 Mal ansehen.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. März 2021)

Gerade aus dem MTBR Forum gefischt. Mullet Slayer mit 190er Doppelbrücke und Ride4 Chip auf steil (4) eingestellt. Crazy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (18. März 2021)

Krass, 
Aber wäre da nicht ne langhubige zeb oder 38 die bessere Wahl?


----------



## robbi_n (18. März 2021)

Ich hab ne ZEB mit 190mm verbaut. Fährt schon.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. März 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich hab ne ZEB mit 190mm verbaut. Fährt schon.


Hast du den Ride Chip auch auf steil gestellt mit der 190er? Sonst wirds ja arg chopperig, oder?


----------



## Ben-HD (18. März 2021)

Hier noch ein Wildes.
27,5" Rahmen in XL mit 29er Vorderrad und ZEB Gabel. Federweg 180 hinten / 170 vorne.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. März 2021)

Slayer Raw mit Remy Gauvin und Carson Storch:


----------



## Ben-HD (23. März 2021)

Zum Singletrack Testvideo auch noch geschriebenes Wort. Testfazit: geil.









						Brutal and Balanced: The 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer [Review]
					

The newest generation of the Rocky Mountain Slayer is a gravity killer, but how do this mountain bike's other capabilities fare?




					www.singletracks.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (23. März 2021)

Du hast den Kollegen hier vergessen


----------



## 2pi (23. März 2021)

Was Rahmen - bzw. Klapperschutz und Zugverlegung angeht, ist RM neuerdings auf Topniveau


----------



## Ben-HD (23. März 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Du hast den Kollegen hier vergessen


Neee, den hab ich in Beitrag 10 drin  






						Rocky Mountain Slayer 2020
					

29“ mit 170 vorne/hinten und 27,5“ mit 180/180 kommen alle mit Coil Shock. Cooles Bike, aber optisch hat mir das alte Slayer besser gefallen  Weiteres: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-crankworx-whistler-2019.html




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## 2pi (24. März 2021)

Huch, da stand noch was. Hier war es doch gefühlt jahrelang leer


----------



## Ben-HD (24. März 2021)

Dabei gibt es doch so viele wunderschöne Dinge zu sehen und zu entdecken!

Noch ein Mullet-Slayer. 29er M Rahmen mit 27,5" Hinterrad. 180 mm in der Lyrik statt der originalen 170 mm. Die Geometrie ist wirklich extrem. Der Besitzer schreibt von der Nutzung des Ride4 Chips in Position 1 (flach). Das gibt 62,7° Lenkwinkel... Gott hilf!


----------



## Ben-HD (26. März 2021)

Weiß jemand wo es 25x8 Einbaubuchsen für Rocky gibt, so dass man bspw. einen Rock Shox Superdeluxe Dämpfer verbauen kann? Finde nur 20x8 oder 30x8 für den Superdeluxe.


----------



## bestmove (27. März 2021)

Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.


----------



## psycho82 (27. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es 25x8 Einbaubuchsen für Rocky gibt, so dass man bspw. einen Rock Shox Superdeluxe Dämpfer verbauen kann? Finde nur 20x8 oder 30x8 für den Superdeluxe.











						TF Tuned Mount Kit 12.7mm - M8
					

TF Tuned Mount Kit 12.7mm 8mm Bolt Hole.




					www.tftuned.com
				




Die sind wirklich gut.

Huber musste ich ein paar mal nacharbeiten, daher gibt es zumindest von mit keine Empfehlung für Huber....


----------



## Ben-HD (27. März 2021)

bestmove schrieb:


> Huber Buchsen – Hochpräzise. Leichtgängig. Haltbar.





psycho82 schrieb:


> TF Tuned Mount Kit 12.7mm - M8
> 
> 
> TF Tuned Mount Kit 12.7mm 8mm Bolt Hole.
> ...


Danke euch beiden!


----------



## Ben-HD (29. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (30. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Hello Slayer Fans,
> 
> wie sind eure Erfahrungen zu Coil vs. Luftdämpfer? Könnte gerade ein Rahmenkit bekommen mit Coil oder gänzlich ohne Dämpfer.
> 
> Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen. Ich tendiere eher zum Luftdämpfer, da ich die Vorteile des Coil Dämpfers noch nicht so ganz gesehen habe. Bin aber auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


Ich zitiere mich nochmal ganz frech. Fährt jemand einen Luftdämpfer am Slayer und kann etwas berichten? Habs bei Remy Gauvin gesehen aber keine Berichte von normalen Menschen gelesen.


----------



## Ben-HD (1. April 2021)

VanCan´s Video zum Slayer. Einfach ein richtig guter Fahrer, der sich mal das Slayer als Testbike geschnappt hat.


----------



## baconcookie (1. April 2021)

habe seinen channel auch schon was länger abonniert, finde seinen content top, er bewegt die räder auch artgerecht und wirkt bei seinen tests und reviews immer sehr neutral


----------



## Ben-HD (1. April 2021)

Jesse Melamed und Wade Simmons auf seinem Slayer. Yeah!


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

Technisch Klettern mit Wade Simmons. Er macht hier u.a. den impossible climb von Mike Levy, den es in den Pinkbike field tests zu sehen gibt. Mit dem Unterschied: er fährts hoch auf dem Slayer


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

Hier ein Video zum RIDE-4 System am Slayer:






Das offizielle RIDE-4 Manual auf Deutsch:


			https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/resources/2020_RIDE-4_Slayer_DE.pdf


----------



## Ben-HD (8. April 2021)

Ein bisschen was zu lesen von vitalmtb.com.









						2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 90 29 Bike
					

Reviews, ratings, specifications, weight, price and more for the 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 90 29 Bike




					www.vitalmtb.com
				




Vital MTB Rating​

Climbing – 4 Stars  
Descending – 4 Stars
Fun Factor – 5 Stars
Value – 4 Stars
Overall Impression – 4 Stars

Und ein paar affengeile Fotos von der Testsession.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. April 2021)

Hat jemand von euch die FOX 36 im Einsatz und kann ebenfalls auch nicht den ganzen Federweg von 170 mm nutzen? Gibt es dazu einen Fix?


----------



## 2pi (18. April 2021)

Token raus oder haste schon leer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (18. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die FOX 36 im Einsatz und kann ebenfalls auch nicht den ganzen Federweg von 170 mm nutzen? Gibt es dazu einen Fix?



Das ist normal. 170mm ohne Token fahren und sich vom Gedanken verabschieden, den vollständigen Federweg regelmäßig nutzen zu können. Dafür muss man schon heftig einschlagen, sofern der Sag bei den empfohlenen 20% liegt. Mit 170mm ist die alte 36 sehr progressiv. 

Die neue 36er hat größere Positiv, wie Negativkammmern und gibt eher mal den Federweg frei, aber auch hier ist das eigentlich mit einem sauberen Fahrstil eher der absolute oh-shit Moment, dass ich da ran komme oder an einer Stelle bei zu viel Speed der Sprung in die Gegenkompression fliege. Ansonsten sind’s immer nur so um die 155-160mm  und ich habe da schon zwei Drops bei jeder Ausfahrt drin.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. April 2021)

Danke für deine Meldung zu dem Thema. Was hältst du von diesem Umstand? Mich befremdet das schon ziemlich. Habs ja jetzt 4 Wochen hart versucht und eigentlich fahre ich ein Bike mit 150 mm vorne durch die Gegend. Das ist schon etwas beknackt.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. April 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Token raus oder haste schon leer ?


Von 88 auf 85 psi runter, nie einen Token installiert. Tut sich nix.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. April 2021)

Wer sich noch ein bisschen heiß machen will, mit dem geschriebenen Loam Wolf Test gehts auf jeden Fall. Vor allem mit diesen zuckersüßen Fotos!









						2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer - Bringing Freeride Back
					

Meet the all-new 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer. It's the same heritage and do-it-all mentality packed into a new frame design with both 27.5 and 29 wheels. Check out our first ride and 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer review here!




					theloamwolf.com
				






> The Wolf’s Last Word​
> Whether this bike is for you or not, it’s an impressive machine. We’re excited to test one long term, and hopefully, we’ll get the opportunity to throw a leg over the 27.5” version as well. Rocky’s intention is to have the 29er function as the race bike, while the 27.5 hits the freeride/bike park rider market. For riders spending significant time in bike parks or on steep, technical trails, it’s a great choice that lets you have a truly capable bike that will do just about anything you need. The Rocky Mountain Slayer is burly, brutal, and ready to take it all.


----------



## mrwulf (20. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meldung zu dem Thema. Was hältst du von diesem Umstand? Mich befremdet das schon ziemlich. Habs ja jetzt 4 Wochen hart versucht und eigentlich fahre ich ein Bike mit 150 mm vorne durch die Gegend. Das ist schon etwas beknackt.



Hmm, ja, optimal ist das nicht. Fox hat ja mit den 2021er Modellen (36 und ganz massiv 38) mit den Änderungen an der Luftkammer reagiert. Meine 21er 36 mit 170mm fahre ich zumindest mit einem Token und da habe ich ab und an mal einen Durchschlag (Sprung in die Gegenkompression). 

Aber man muss halt auch beachten, dass es Profi Fahrer durchaus schaffen, den vollen Federweg zu nutzen, die belasten aber das Material auch ganz anders. Fox war ja seit je her immer eher auf der straffen Seite. Mit den 21 Modellen ist Fox auch softer geworden. 
Wenn die regelmäßige volle Federwegs Ausnutzung wichtig erscheint, dann eventuell Umbau auf Stahlfedern überlegen (Teile der Marzocchi Z1 müssten ja passen, oder das Kit von Vorsprung), oder auf die 21er F36 Modelle wechseln oder bei Rock Shox schauen.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. April 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hmm, ja, optimal ist das nicht. Fox hat ja mit den 2021er Modellen (36 und ganz massiv 38) mit den Änderungen an der Luftkammer reagiert. Meine 21er 36 mit 170mm fahre ich zumindest mit einem Token und da habe ich ab und an mal einen Durchschlag (Sprung in die Gegenkompression).
> 
> Aber man muss halt auch beachten, dass es Profi Fahrer durchaus schaffen, den vollen Federweg zu nutzen, die belasten aber das Material auch ganz anders. Fox war ja seit je her immer eher auf der straffen Seite. Mit den 21 Modellen ist Fox auch softer geworden.
> Wenn die regelmäßige volle Federwegs Ausnutzung wichtig erscheint, dann eventuell Umbau auf Stahlfedern überlegen (Teile der Marzocchi Z1 müssten ja passen, oder das Kit von Vorsprung), oder auf die 21er F36 Modelle wechseln oder bei Rock Shox schauen.


Der Umbau auf Coil vorne kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich habe mit FOX geschrieben und telefoniert heute. Man hat da so die Standardsachen abgefragt. Aber der Tech dort konnte mir dann nachher auch nichts mehr raten. Ich hab dann nochmal was Extremes versucht. Dämpfung auf, 50 psi und damit dann einen Drop und eine mehrstufige Treppe runter.



Messbar sind 140 mm vom Staubabstreifer. Bei 50 psi geht die Gabel schon 10 mm in den sag. Also ist es im Endeffekt der gleiche Käse wie mit 70 oder 85 psi.

Mir wurde angeraten die Gabel zur Reklamation zu FOX zu senden. Hab dafür erstmal alles veranlasst, aber irgendwo muss doch auf dem Weg ein Fehler sein. Ich war mir echt sicher, dass ich beim Luftschaftwechsel die Ölmengen gut beachtet habe. Aber ich hab jetzt trotzdem nochmal 3 und 10 ml 20er Öl in die Luftseite und 40 ml 5er Öl in die Dämpfungsseite gegeben beim erneuten Service. Vielleicht tut sich ja was. Sonst weiß ichs auch nicht. Wenn ich wie du die Durchschläge auch provozieren könnte wärs ja ok. Gelegenheit hat es dazu gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 503620 (20. April 2021)

War da was nicht was mit Bel Ray Öl etc. ?
Vielleicht sagen die da was zu.


----------



## Ben-HD (21. April 2021)

Wade82 schrieb:


> War da was nicht was mit Bel Ray Öl etc. ?
> Vielleicht sagen die da was zu.


Ja, aber meinst du 20wt ist nicht gleich 20wt? Würde ich doch schon denken.


----------



## Deleted 503620 (21. April 2021)

Dachte eher an die 5wt dämpferseitig. Hast denn damit auch die Kartusche gefüllt?
Sonst ist das ja ein Mix aus Teflon und Bel Ray.


----------



## Ben-HD (21. April 2021)

Befüllt habe ich nach Ölmengentabelle von FOX:





Meinst du weil im Dämpfer noch altes Öl gewesen sein sollte? Ich denke die kleine Menge dürfte unerheblich für das auftretende Problem sein. Meine Vermutung war, dass ich überfüllt haben könnte irgendwo.


----------



## Deleted 503620 (21. April 2021)

?


----------



## Ben-HD (25. April 2021)

Um das nur nochmal kurz aufzuklären mit dem Federweg an der Gabel in diesen Beitrag: ich hab nochmal alles Öl rausgeholt und neu befüllt, jetzt läufts.

Zudem hab ich nochmal nachgehakt wegen der Mischung des Teflonöls und des teflonfreien Öls. Das ist kein Problem laut Fahrwerker. Das Argument war, dass Fox ja dann auch auf beiden Seiten unterschiedliche Buchsen verbauen müsste, wenn es nicht egal wäre dafür. Die Mischung bewegt sich ja im minimalen Bereich, wenn man neu mit teflonfreiem Öl befüllt. Danke an euch fürs Denken helfen.


----------



## Ben-HD (25. April 2021)

Falls noch wer für einen FOX Dämpfer die oberen Buchsen sucht: bei FOX unterscheiden sie zwischen 24,89 und 25,15 mm. Das ist natürlich um Sackhaaresbreite ein Unterschied. Habs dann doch selbst ausgemessen. Es sind oben in der Breite die 25,15. FOX Teilenummer 803-03-285.


----------



## Ben-HD (25. April 2021)

Wade Simmons auf dem 2021 Slayer und Geoff Gulevich in "pick-a-part" Teil 5:


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Mai 2021)

Wade Simmons Slayer Aufbau:




































Frame: Slayer, size Large, RIDE-4 Position 4 (Steepest) 
Fork: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 Coil 180mm 
Shock: Marzocchi Bomber CR 230x65mm, with Rocky Mountain shock bearing eyelets 
Stem: Race Face 32mm reach, 35mm clamp 
Handlebar: Race Face SixC 800mm width, 35mm clamp, 25mm rise 
Grips: Race Face Half Nelson 
Brakes: Shimano XTR 4 Piston | Finned Metal Pads | RT86 203mm Fr | RT86 203mm Rr 
Shifter: Shimano XTR 12-speed 
Derailleur: Shimano XT 12-speed 
Crankset: Race Face SixC 
Cassette: Shimano XTR 
Chain: Shimano XTR 
Chainguide: OneUp Components Chain Guide Top Kit V2 
Pedals: Race Face Atlas pedals 
Wheels: Race Face Turbine R 27.5 wheels 
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF DD MaxxGrip 27.5x2.50WT Fr / Maxxis Assegai DD MaxxGrip 27.5x2.50WT Rr 
Seatpost: Race Face Turbine R 175mm drop, 30.9 
Saddle: WTB Volt


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (2. Mai 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (4. Mai 2021)

Der Test vom Enduro MTB Magazin, ausnahmsweise mal auf Deutsch. Fazit: es hat ihnen sehr gefallen.









						Erster Test: Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 90 2020 – Was für eine Maschine!
					

SLAYER! Ein Wort, das man sofort mit Heavy Metal assoziiert. Wir haben das neue Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 90 bereits getestet: Das Bike rockt!




					enduro-mtb.com
				




*SLAYER! Ein Wort, das man sofort mit Heavy Metal assoziiert. Schnelle, harte Gitarrenriffs, Headbanging und Moshpits. Bei unserem ersten Test des brandneuen Rocky Mountain Slayer wurden wir auch ordentlich durchgeschüttelt und waren danach ähnlich aufgewühlt wie nach einem mehrstündigen Metal-Konzert. Das Bike rockt!*




*Rocky Mountain* Slayer 90 | 29” oder 27,5” | 170/170 mm (29”) oder 180/180 mm (27,5”) Federweg | 8.600 € | Gewicht: ca. 15,4 kg (29”)
Rocky Mountain hatte bei der Entwicklung des neuen Slayer vor allem ein Ziel: “This bike has to be rad!”, erzählen uns die Kanadier bei der Präsentation am Firmensitz in North Vancouver. Sie wollten ein Bike schaffen, um auf den härtesten Strecken Vollgas zu geben, ein Bike, mit dem man die verrücktesten Lines nehmen kann und vor keinem noch so hohen Drop zurückschreckt. Ein Freeride-Bike der guten alten Tage, das aber alle modernen Technologien in sich vereint und natürlich auch richtig gut bergauf klettert.






Bereits kurz nach dem Start des Slayer-Projekts war Rocky Mountain klar, dass sie dieses Rad sowohl auf 29”- als auch 27,5”-Laufrädern anbieten wollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freeride Legenden Wade Simmons und Thomas Vanderham können es nicht erwarten, das neue Bike auf ihre Hometrails zu entführen
Bei Projektstart war Rocky Mountain klar, dass das Slayer auf 27,5”-Laufrädern steht. Doch als kurz danach die ersten spannenden 29er-Bikes vorgestellt wurden, haben die Kanadier inhouse einige Prototypen gefertigt, getestet und sich entschieden, das Rad auf beiden Laufrädern anzubieten. Als Fahrer kann man allerdings nicht einfach nach dem Kauf die Laufradgröße ändern, sondern muss sich für eine entscheiden – einen Flip-Chip gibt es nämlich nicht. Typisch Rocky Mountain besitzt aber auch das neue Slayer über das RIDE-4-System, mit dem man die Geometrie in vier Positionen verstellen kann.






Typisch für Rocky Mountain sind die homogene Rahmenform und die hochwertig wirkenden Details, wie z. B. die geklemmten Zugeingänge





Der Hinterbau wird bei allen Modellen aus Aluminium gefertigt, was Kosten spart und obendrein langlebiger sein soll – vor allem bei Stürzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Kettenstrebenschutz mit extra Dämpfung soll alle Geräusche effektiv minimieren





Typisch Rocky Mountain verfügt auch das Slayer über das RIDE-4-System, mit dem sich die Geometrie in vier Positionen verstellen lässt





Vor allem für Pick-Up-Fahrer interessant: der extra Protektor am Unterrohr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bereits vom Vorgänger bekannt: die eigens entwickelte Kettenführung, die oben auf die Kettenstrebe geschraubt wird





Wichtig für die After-Work-Runde: Im Rahmen hat auch eine Trinkflasche Platz!
Maximale Reserven – das Fahrwerk des neuen Rocky Mountain Slayer​
Das 29”-Modell verfügt über satte 170 mm Federweg an Front und Heck, während das 27,5”-Bike nochmal einen drauf setzt und 180 mm zur Verfügung stellt. Wie auch das bisherige Slayer setzt das neue Modell auf einen Viergelenk-Hinterbau, allerdings wurde die Kinematik des Bikes überarbeitet. Der Anti-Squat, Anti-Rise und das Übersetzungsverhältnis wurden angepasst. Ergebnis ist ein Bike, das noch feinfühliger sein soll, mit einem noch aktiveren Fahrwerk – auch beim Anbremsen. Außerdem wurde das neue Slayer für die Verwendung von Stahlfederdämpfern optimiert.






Satt, satter, Slayer! Der Hinterbau spricht extrem sensibel an und besitzt schier endlose Reserven.
Robust, zuverlässig und einfach im Service – der Rahmen​
Rocky Mountain bietet das neue Slayer nicht nur auf zwei verschiedenen Laufradgrößen, sondern auch als Carbon- und Aluminium-Modell an. Alle Carbon-Bikes verfügen allerdings auch über einen Alu-Hinterbau. Dieser soll, genauso wie der Hauptrahmen, besonders stabil sein und auch den ein oder anderen Sturz und verpatzte Landungen problemlos wegstecken. Ein besonders Augenmerk hat Rocky Mountain auch auf die Langlebigkeit gelegt und deshalb die Lager extra gedichtet. Sollte man doch einmal etwas austauschen müssen, benötigt man nur einen 5er- und 6er-Inbus, um den Hinterbau zu zerlegen. Auch die Anzahl der Kleinteile wurde reduziert. Die Züge werden beim Carbon-Modell in extra Carbon-Hüllen im Rahmen geführt. Das erleichtert die Verlegung enorm und sorgt dafür, dass nichts klappert. Bei den Alu-Modellen werden die Züge nicht extra geführt, allerdings sollen große Öffnungen im Rahmen die Verlegung erleichtern.






Schick und praktisch – die einseitigen Lageraufnahmen verleihen dem Rad nicht nur eine elegante Optik, sie lassen sich auch einfach warten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Züge werden in extra Carbon-Hüllen im Rahmen geführt, was die Verlegung zum Kinderspiel macht nerviges Klappern verhindert
Lang und flach, aber nicht extrem – die Geometrie des Rocky mountain Slayer​
In Zeiten, in denen sich immer mehr Hersteller mit immer extremeren Geometrien zu überbieten scheinen, zeigt sich Rocky Mountain etwas zurückhaltend und spendiert dem Slayer eine zwar lange und flache, aber nicht zu extreme Geometrie – eine sehr gute Entscheidung, wie wir finden. So ist der Reach mit 475 mm in Größe Large für 180 cm große Fahrer sehr gut gewählt. Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 64,5° (neutrale Einstellung) flach, aber nicht zu flach, und die Kettenstreben sind mit rund 442 mm (29”) weder übertrieben kurz noch super lang. Das Tretlager ist – gemessen am vielen Federweg – eher tief positioniert. Um den Fahrer bei steilen Uphills nicht zu sehr über dem Hinterrad zu positionieren, hat Rocky Mountain den Sitzwinkel mit 76,5° bewusst steil ausgelegt.


Das 29er-Modell bietet Rocky Mountain in den Größen Medium, Large und X-Large an, mit 27,5”-Laufrädern ist das Rad von Small bis X-Large erhältlich.


Hier die Geometrie-Tabelle des Slayer 29” in den vier Einstellungen​

*Ride 4 Pos.**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4*GrößeMDLGXL*Sattelrohr [mm]*420445480*Oberrohr [mm]*600 599 598 595 628 627 626 623 657 656 655 652 *Steuerrohr [mm]*95110125*Lenkwinkel*63,8°64,1°64,5°64,8°63,8°64,1°64,5°64,8°63,8°64,1°64,5°64,8°*Sitzwinkel*75,8°76,1°76,5°76,8°75,8°76,1°76,5°76,8°75,8°76,1°76,5°76,8°*Kettenstrebe [mm]*443442442441443442442441443442442441*BB Drop [mm]*343025183430251834302518*Radstand [mm]*122012191218121512491248124712441286128512841281*Reach [mm]*462466470473469471475478492496500503*Stack [mm]*622619616614635632629627649646643641

Hier die Geometrie-Tabelle des Slayer mit 27,5”-Laufrädern in den vier Einstellungen​

*Ride 4 Pos.**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4**1 Flach**2**3 Neutral**4*GrößeSMMDLGXL*Sattelrohr [mm]*380420460480*Oberrohr [mm]*570573573572596 597 597 596 624 623 622 621 660 659 658 658 *Steuerrohr [mm]*9095110125*Lenkwinkel*63,9°64,2°64,5°64,8°63,9°64,2°64,5°64,8°63,9°64,2°64,5°64,8°63,9°64,2°64,5°64,8°*Sitzwinkel*75,4°75,7°76°76,3°75,4°75,7°76°76,3°75,4°75,7°76°76,3°75,4°75,7°76°76,3°*Kettenstrebe [mm]*431430430429431430430429431430430429431430430429*BB Drop [mm]*1814106181410618141061814106*Radstand [mm]*1180117911781177120512041203120212341233123212311273127212711270*Reach [mm]*419422425428444447450453469472475478494497500503*Stack [mm]*595593591589600598596594614612610608627625623621

Drei Carbon-Modelle, zwei Aluminium-Modelle und ein Frame-Set – die Ausstattungsvarianten des Slayer​
Wie schon beim Vorgänger ist auch das neue Rocky Mountain Slayer in verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten in jeweils den gleichen beiden Farben erhältlich: entweder in einer auffälligen rot-schwarzer oder in einer sehr dezenten schwarz-grauer Farbvariante. Rocky nennt die Farben liebevoll “the main black/heartbreaker red” oder “touch of grey”. Insgesamt bietet Rocky Mountain das Rad in drei Carbon- und zwei Aluminium-Modellen und natürlich in jeweils beiden Laufradgrößen an. Einzige Ausnahme ist das Carbon 50-Modell, welches ausschließlich als 29er erhältlich ist.






Das neue Rocky Mountain Slayer 2020 ist nicht nur in Alu und Carbon und 29” und 27,5” erhältlich, sondern auch in zwei Farbvarianten
Auffällig: Bis auf das günstigste Alu 30-Modell verfügen alle Räder über einen Shimano-Antrieb. Ein FOX-Fahrwerk kommt dagegen nur beim Carbon 90-Modell zum Einsatz – der Rest setzt auf RockShox Federelemente. Die Preise beginnen bei 3.500 € für das Slayer Alu 30 und enden bei 8.600 € für das perfekt ausgestattete Topmodell. Preislich super spannend ist neben dem 4.200 € teuren Slayer Alu 50 mit RockShox Lyrik Select+ und Super Deluxe Ultimate-Dämpfer sowie kompletter Shimano SLX-Ausstattung auch die C50-Carbon-Version mit identischer Ausstattung für 5.300 €. Ein Frame-Kit aus Carbon ist für 4.200 € erhältlich.






Das Topmodell kommt mit einer FOX 36 Factory, alle weiteren Modelle setzen auf ein RockShox-Fahrwerk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein Stahlfederdämpfer unterstreicht den Einsatzbereich des Slayer: Freeride! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die standfeste Shimano XTR-Bremse begeistert mit massig Power – leider wanderte bei unserem Test-Bike der Druckpunkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dank des kurz gehaltenen Sitzrohrs können lange Teleskopstützen verbaut werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein so potentes Bike braucht robuste Reifen: Gut, dass Rocky Mountain auf Modelle mit Doubledown-Karkasse setzt. Das dadurch etwas höhere Gewicht nehmen wir gern in Kauf!
Hier die verschiedenen Modelle im Überblick​

Carbon 90Carbon 70Carbon 50Alloy 50Alloy 30*Gabel | 170/180 mm (29″/27,5″)*FOX 36 Factory GRIP2 RockShox Lyrik Ultimate RockShox Lyrik Select RockShox Lyrik Select RockShox Yari RC*Dämpfer | 170/180 mm (29″/27,5″)*FOX DHX2 Factory RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Select *Bremsen | 200/200 mm*Shimano XTR 4-Kolben Shimano XT 4-KolbemShimano SLX 4-KolbenShimano SLX 4-KolbenShimano MT520 4-Kolben*Schaltung*Shimano XTR 12-FachShimano XT 12-FachShimano SLX/XT 12-FachShimano SLX/XT 12-FachSRAM SX Eagle*Laufräder | 29″/27,5″*Race Face ARC 30/DT Swiss 340 Race Face AR 30/DT Swiss 370WTB ST i30/DT Swiss 370WTB ST i30/DT Swiss 370WTB ST i30/Shimano MT400*Reifen | 2,5″ WT*Maxxis Minion DHF 3C MaxxGrip Doubel Down/Aggressor Dual Double Down *Sattelstütze*Race Face Turbine ROneUp Dropper PostOneUp Dropper PostRace Face Aeffect DropperRocky Mountain Toonie Drop*Preis*8.600 €6.500 €5.300 €4.200 €3.500 €




 
                               Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 90                



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Selbstvertrauen Level 100 – das neue Rocky Mountain Slayer auf dem Trail​
Mountainbiken auf den North Shore Trails in Vancouver ist etwas sehr Besonderes. Die Trails sind anders als das, was man sonst vielerorts gewohnt ist. „Don’t trust anything, you are at the shore, if there might be a drop, there is a drop”, sagt uns Rocky Mountain Brandmanager Stephen noch, bevor wir alle in den ersten Trail einbiegen. Dieser ist gewohnt steil, verblockt und besitzt etliche, schnell aufeinanderfolgende Löcher, die förmlich danach gieren, das Vorderrad zu verschlucken und den Fahrer über den Lenker zu befördern.






Direkt nach der Präsentation ging es mit dem Bike raus auf die Trails rund um North-Vancouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyday we’re shuttelin’ – um möglichst viele Testfahrten absolvieren zu können, shuttelten wir bergauf überwiegend
Für den ersten Test nahmen wir mit einer Körpergröße von 180 cm auf einem Slayer Carbon 90 mit 29”-Laufrädern in Größe Large Platz. Was direkt auffällt: der extrem satte und super feinfühlige Hinterbau des Slayer. Mit einem Fahrergewicht von rund 87 kg passt die 475er-Feder perfekt und wir erhielten exakt 30 % SAG. Bereits auf dem Weg zum Trail ließ sich das Slayer sehr willig in den Manual ziehen. In der Abfahrt begeistert das Rad ab dem ersten Meter mit jeder Menge Traktion. Zu Beginn war für uns nicht nur das Terrain ungewohnt, durch den flachen Lenkwinkel und den mit 40 mm kurzen Vorbau fehlte es uns zunächst noch an Kontrolle über das Vorderrad. Wir montierten den Vorbau daher etwas tiefer, allerdings wäre ein 45er- oder 50er-Modell für uns persönlich wohl die bessere Wahl.






Selbst die härtesten Trails meistert das Slayer gelassen!
Als Fahrer steht man sehr zentral im Rad, das tief gezogene Oberrohr gibt guten Bewegungsspielraum. Durch seine eher moderate Geometrie fährt sich das Rad nach einer Gewöhnung an den kurzen Vorbau sehr intuitiv. Sobald es der Trail zulässt, motiviert das Slayer seinen Fahrer dazu, richtig Gas zu geben. Taucht wieder einmal überraschend ein Drop auf, lässt sich das Vorderrad einfach in die Luft ziehen und das Fahrwerk mit schier endlosen Reserven bügelt jede noch so unsanfte Landung einfach weg. Dennoch wirkt das Rad in keinster Weise behäbig, besitzt viel Pop und lässt sich an jeder Kante in die Luft ziehen. Eine weitere äußerst positive Eigenschaft des Fahrwerks ist die enorme Traktion beim Anbremsen. Die kraftvollen Shimano XTR-Bremsen sorgen jederzeit für optimale Verzögerung und dank der robusten Doubledown-Reifen hatten wir nicht nur keine Platten, sondern auch extrem viel Grip auf dem zum Teil super losen und soften Untergrund.






Das Fahrwerk des neuen Slayer ist eine Klasse für sich und über jeden Zweifel erhaben!
Bergauf sitzt man dank des steilen Sitzwinkels aufrecht und kompakt. Wir hatten nicht das Bedürfnis, den Sattel weiter nach vorn zu schieben – das machen wir sonst bei fast jedem Rad. Der Hinterbau generiert bei technischen Uphills sehr viel Traktion und sackt auch nicht unangenehm weg. Auf der Forststraße und bei monotonen Uphills ist allerdings ein deutliches Wippen des super sensiblen Fahrwerks spürbar – hier lohnt der Griff zur Plattformdämpfung, die dann für Ruhe sorgt.




*Helm* Specialized Ambush | *Brille* Oakley Jawbreaker PRIZM Trail | *Shirt* Fasthouse Fastline Slash SS | *Short* iXS SEVER | *Knieschoner* ION K Pact
Unser erstes Fazit nach einem Tag mit dem Slayer​
*Das neue Rocky Mountain Slayer überzeugt nicht nur mit viel Liebe zum Detail und einer stimmigen Optik, sondern vor allem mit seinem herausragendem Hinterbau. Super sensibel, massig Reserven und dennoch sehr definiert – wir sind begeistert. Die Geometrie ist ausgewogen und die Ausstattung über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wer ein Enduro-Bike sucht, um damit die härtesten Trails in Angriff zu nehmen, der sollte sich das neue Slayer einmal genauer ansehen. Wir können einen weiteren Test kaum erwarten. *






Stärken​
super sensibles und definiertes Fahrwerk
spaßiges und sicheres Handling
durchdachte Ausstattung bei allen Modellen
smarte, hochwertige Details
komfortable Sitzposition bergauf





Schwächen​
Vorbau für manche Fahrer zu kurz
Hinterbau wippt bergauf

*Mehr Infos unter:* bikes.com






Das neue Rocky Mountain Slayer – ein Bike, gebaut für die härtesten Trails





*Text:* Christoph Bayer *Fotos:* Christoph Bayer & Margus Riga


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Mai 2021)

Jeff Kendall-Weed hat sein Altitude gegen ein Slayer getauscht um einen Test zu veröffentlichen. Er hat das 27,5" getestet:


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Mai 2021)

mmmmmmmm:


----------



## Babaj (11. Mai 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> mmmmmmmm:


Klasse Video! Auch ein tolles Bike. Hatte ich noch gar nicht so auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Mai 2021)

Remi Gauvin in einem Video über Resin und Metallbremsbeläge an seinem ehemaligen Slayer:


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Mai 2021)

Einfach ein richtig tolles Video über Thomas Vanderham mit viel Stimmung und Atmosphäre.

Auch dabei: das Slayer, mit coil, mit Luftdämpfer, mit Doppelbrücke. Sehenswert!


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Mai 2021)




----------



## 2pi (18. Mai 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


>


Hehe, da war ich auch schon. Sehr geile Gegend ! 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (22. Mai 2021)

Viel Liebe für das Slayer Park Edition in diesem Beitrag! Hats von euch schon jemand umgestrickt oder als Park Edition gekauft? Nicht, dass man es bräuchte...


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Mai 2021)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wer oder was Gumby ist/war, angeblich eine Knetfigur aus den 50ern, aber das hier ist echt hammerhart 



			Gumby Shred: Gumby Rides the North Shore


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juni 2021)

Mehr Doppelbrückenliebe:


----------



## Ben-HD (7. Juni 2021)

Der folgende Test wurde auf NSMB.com vertreten. Der Schreiberling ist ein nationaler Masters-DH Meister.
Fein geschrieben, tolle Fotos!









						NSMB.com - 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer Ridden and Reviewed
					

The new Slayer has big shoes to fill - a mandate to be bike park-ready, yet plenty capable of earning its own vert...




					nsmb.com
				




2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer C70​ 
     

Words            *Tim Coleman*

     Photos            *Deniz Merdano*

Date  *Jul 29, 2020*

Reading time *7 min*



Rocky handed me the keys to this Slayer C70 a few months ago. In case you missed it, I published a *first look article* that details the frame, geometry and build spec. Rocky Mountain defines the Slayer as a bike for riders looking for an aggressive, big mountain bike that can smash bike park laps, and still be pedaled to, from, up, and down local trails. That's a tall order. So I've been bashing the Slayer around the trails in Whistler and Vancouver to find out if ticks all of those boxes.





The 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer C70





The Slayer is clearly a function of its environment. The trails here can be chunky and unforgiving.

Sizing and Geometry​I've been testing the 29er version, in a size XL, with the C70 build. The XL fit me well, and the Slayer felt comfortable going up and down. That said I'm only 6' tall, so while I really liked the sizing of the XL, I think there should probably be one size bigger for the tall guys. I like the geometry balance on the Slayer. The steep seat tube angle made for a comfortable seated position while climbing, and kept the front wheel weighted on steep technical climbs. The balance of head angle, reach, front center and rear center, made for a balanced riding position when descending. The Slayer geometry isn't extreme in any one area, and that makes for a great all-rounder. Rocky nailed the numbers on the Slayer making an excellent all-rounder that fits the spirit of the travel and intended use for the bike.





Jumping into a landing littered with roots never felt like an issue on the Slayer.

Bike Setup​I rode the Slayer in Position 2 setting for the majority of the review. I tried all of the *Ride-4* settings, but found that position 2 gave the best compromise of characteristics over an entire ride. For pure bike park riding I'd use Position 1 (Slackest). I like that the Slayer has a geometry change option, and that the preferred setting for me isn't at one extreme or the other. Having chatted with some other Slayer owners, some like Position 4 (Steepest), while some prefer Position 1 (Slackest). The bike handling changes noticeably with each Ride-4 setting. I like this flexibility that allows you to tailor the geometry to your riding style, and local trail types.

Fork: Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate

Air Pressure: 93 psi with 3 tokens
High Speed Compression: 3 clicks out
Low Speed Compression: 8 clicks out
Rebound: 6 clicks out

Shock: Rock Shox Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil

Spring: 500 lb/in with 2 turns of preload
Compression: 7 clicks out
Rebound: 8 clicks out

Tires: 22 psig front, 27 psig rear with no inserts.





I was always mucking around aboard the Slayer. It's a bike that begged me to have more fun on the trail.

Ride Impressions​From a high level I really enjoyed my time on the Slayer. I was surprised by with how easy it was to pedal for its travel and weight. This seems like an odd place to start a ride impressions piece for an aggressive, long travel trail bike but I was expecting the Slayer to be a real chore to pedal. I found myself grabbing the Slayer and taking on big, technical, almost XC rides, and never once thinking it was a drag to ride. Most of the test has occurred during the COVID period where there was no shuttling, and no bike parks open. I pedaled it almost every day, and it always seemed adequately efficient at getting me to the top of my favourite trails. I think this is an important point to make because some folks might dismiss the Slayer based on its weight and travel. I think that's a shame. Besides noticing a bit of extra gravity when lifting it off the bike rack, the Slayer never felt heavy or lethargic. If anything, the Slayer remains lively and engaging to ride even when the grade flattens out, and the trail is smoother.





The forward seating position made the Rocky more capable when pedaling up technical ascents than I expected.

When descending, the Slayer proved to have a sporty and playful character, but with a depth of travel to save you when things got rough. That sportiness comes at a cost however and the Slayer isn't the most supple bike on the market. You're going to feel a bit more trail feedback through the bike than some other bump eating monsters like the high pivot bikes. The upside is that pedaling always feel efficient, and every root in the trail is a potential spring board, allowing you to get airborne and play on the trail. Despite this responsiveness, the Slayer devours fast and rough trail with an insatiable appetite. Days aboard the Slayer in the bike park were fun with the neutral, easy to ride nature making short work of both the high speed jump trails and steep technical lines. The Slayer felt supportive at sag with a nice progression in the linkage that elegantly adsorbed big impacts. When the trail got steep and gnarly the Slayer felt right at home. The geometry, sticky front tire, fork, and good brakes all made for a confident front end that I was happy to point down just about anything. The suspension provided a great platform for pedaling, and pushing into and through corners. Some 29ers feel slow getting in and out of corners, but the Slayer seemed to have an energy about it that loved to dive into corners, and spring out. Braking-wise, the bike always seemed neutral and composed when pulling hard on the levers.





The Slayer is a bit heavier than most other bikes I've ridden recently, but I could barely tell on the trail. The Slayer was always eager to be airborne.

In terms of stiffness I think the Slayer is well-judged; not too stiff, and not too supple. The front triangle felt relatively stiff and precise while the rear end developed good traction, the rear tire didn't rub the stays, and the frame didn't feel overly harsh. Torsionally the frame felt rigid and efficient, transmitting all the power I made through the cranks to the rear tire.





You want a bike you're comfortable on for this move.

The Slayer proved to be a bit more vocal on rough trails than some other bikes. I couldn't quite figure out exactly where the noise was being produced either. I didn't see evidence of chain slap on any hard surfaces. The brake pads in the XT calipers were loud, and each brake application was apparent as the pads slammed into the bearing surface of the caliper. Off the brakes I could hear the pads rattling about in the calipers. The noises aren't a major issue for me, but were something I noticed.





The Slayer in its element.

Issues​Unfortunately there were a couple of issues. The DT Swiss 370 rear hub failed during the testing period, with what feels like the drive ring no longer transmitting torque to the hub shell. The XT Derailleur clutch seemed to tighten up over time to the point where it was hard to move by hand. I'd heard this could lead to failure in the clutch, and should be adjusted. It was easy to remove the rubber cap, dial out some clutch tension, and keep riding. I've re-adjusted the derailleur once or twice over the review period which took all of a couple minutes. Beyond that I thought the Shimano XT drivetrain was excellent. Frame-wise, the main pivot bearings have developed a growing amount of play. We had an unusually wet Spring here, but the play in the main pivot came earlier than I'd expect for an aggressive bike, especially from this part of the world.





As with many Rockys, the Slayer is a beautiful thing to look at.

Component Highlights​I thought the entire build kit on the C70 Slayer was well thought out, but have some thoughts as follows:

The Rock Shox Lyrik and Super Deluxe were excellent. Ideally I'd like a bit more adjustability out of the rear shock, but there is little to gripe about here.
The Shimano XT brakes were good. I liked the power, found them easy to use, and had minimal wandering bite point found in previous Shimano brakes. The pads fit loose in the calipers which made them rattle about, and made a "Clack!" when putting the brakes on, but functionally they proved to be excellent. The big 203mm rotors all round were well appreciated on a bike like this.
The Race Face and Shimano XT 12-speed drive train was excellent, too. Cranks and bottom bracket were durable and efficient. I did have to adjust the derailleur clutch (only took a few minutes), but otherwise shifting was great, and I really liked the tactile feeling of the XT shifter.
Besides the rear hub failure, the wheels were pretty good. I was worried about the AR 30 rims, but they proved to be adequate workhorse rims for the Slayer.
Some might not love the Maxxis Aggressor in the rear. It was exciting when things were damp, but for summer / dry use its been great. The MaxxGrip DHF up front was excellent. Kudos to Rocky for spec'ing proper casing and compound tires on the Slayer.
All the touch points were fantastic. Seat, seat post, handlebars and grips were all comfortable and durable.
 




This is gnarlier than it looks, with no margin for error, and the Slayer felt comfy ... even when things got sketchy.

Conclusions​I have really enjoyed my time aboard the Slayer. I was expecting a bike that was going to be a complete chore going uphill, and a bore going downhill unless it was rough as guts and balls out fast. Those expectations were flat wrong. Although the Slayer weighs in at a porky 38 lbs, the weight seemed to melt away when on the trail. I've done a ton of big pedally rides on the Slayer, and even when grinding up an hour long climb, I haven't felt like it was any less efficient or substantially slower than other trail bikes. Bikes like the Forbidden Druid impressed me with how capable they were descending for a short travel bike, and the Slayer is the counter point, impressing with how pedal-able it is for an aggressive long travel trail bike. The Slayer makes a strong case as a do-all bike for someone that spends a bunch of time in the bike park / shuttling, but also likes to earn their vert on the regular. Further to that point the Slayer was fun to ride on even the mellowest of trails, yet ate the gnarliest of trails with ease.
I like the geometry that Rocky laid out for the Slayer, and I like the options with the Ride-4 settings. The Slayer proved an excellent climber, with good seated position, and when the grade dipped seriously negative, it felt great there too. I like that the Slayer had a sporty, keen nature, with loads of travel to buff things out when my enthusiasm exceeded my skill (this happens often). Aesthetically I like the industrial design, and paint; I think its a beautiful bike. Build-wise, Rocky has done an excellent job spec'ing the C70 as an excellent workhorse build (with the exception of the rear hub). It's not flashy, it's not light, but it is a collection of sturdy components that offer great performance at a reasonable price point.
So all told, the new Rocky Mountain Slayer is a good bike I thoroughly enjoyed riding, and worth checking out. Take one for a test ride, I think it'll surprise you with how capable it is as an all-round, mountain shredding, fun machine.


----------



## Ben-HD (15. Juni 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (28. Juni 2021)

Weiß zufällig jemand, welchen tune man beim Super Deluxe Ultimate braucht, für das Slayer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (6. Juli 2021)

Rocky hat sich tatsächlich auf meine Anfrage gemeldet und eine super Antwort gegeben!

_Hi Benjamin,

For Slayer 29, I would use Light compression, Light Rebound for a rider less than 160 lbs, Light compression and Medium Rebound for a rider between 160 and 185lbs, and Medium compression and Medium rebound for a rider over 185lbs._

Cheers,


ALEX GODIN
TECHNICAL SERVICE AGENT 
AGENT SERVICE TECHNIQUE


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. August 2021)

Wenn ihr gestattet, ich setze das hier rein. Denn was derzeit hier im Bikemarkt, bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen und den gängigen Händlern in DEU angeboten wird, habe ich im Blick. 
Suche ein Slayer 29 in Large, C70, C50, ganz oder als Rahmenset. Danke schön!


----------



## Ben-HD (5. August 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr gestattet, ich setze das hier rein. Denn was derzeit hier im Bikemarkt, bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen und den gängigen Händlern in DEU angeboten wird, habe ich im Blick.
> Suche ein Slayer 29 in Large, C70, C50, ganz oder als Rahmenset. Danke schön!


Welche Farbe denn?


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. August 2021)

Beide, bevorzugt grau schwarz


----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Beide, bevorzugt grau schwarz


Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Altstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Das hat dir nicht zugesagt?


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. August 2021)

Danke, das kenne ich, war schon im Kontakt und das passt ganz gut. Ich denke, ich habe alle Verkaufsplattformen im Blick und Suchagenten gesetzt. Vielleicht gibt es eines, dass noch nicht inseriert ist?

Edit: @2pi ...Ja, bikeexchange hab' ich drauf, Danke!


----------



## 2pi (6. August 2021)

Hier schon geschaut ?









						Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 70 2020 | 102264109 | BikeExchange
					

Jetzt bei All Mountains GmbH in Wiesbaden verfügbar. Unsere Fahrräder werden vor der Übergabe in unserer Fachwerkstatt geprüft. Die Rechnung wird auf Ihren Namen ausgestellt. Bitte setzten Sie sich…




					www.bikeexchange.de
				












						Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 50 29 2020 | 102355010 | BikeExchange
					

Das Slayer ist unser Lieblings-Parkbike. Bei uns im Verleih 1000-fach bewährt, von Kunden wie Mechanikern geliebt. Auch 2021 haben wir das Slayer wieder im Verleih, so dass es ausgiebig getestet…




					www.bikeexchange.de
				












						Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 50 29 2020 | 102295445 | BikeExchange
					

Das SLAYER CARBON 50 29 jetzt bei BikeExchange kaufen, deinem Marktplatz für Fahrräder und Zubehör!




					www.bikeexchange.de
				












						Rocky Mountain Slayer Alloy 50 2021 | 102378690 | BikeExchange
					

Unser Top-Freerider. Perfekt für den Park und heftigen Enduro-Einsatz. In sämtlichen Größen bei uns als Leihbike vor Ort zum augiebigen Ausprobieren. Das Slayer Alloy 50 jetzt bei BikeExchange…




					www.bikeexchange.de


----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Danke, das kenne ich, war schon im Kontakt und das passt ganz gut. Ich denke, ich habe alle Verkaufsplattformen im Blick und Suchagenten gesetzt. Vielleicht gibt es eines, dass noch nicht inseriert ist?




Beim Bikeshop Freiburg gabs n Gebrauchtes als ich gesucht habe. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das zu lang her?

Arne Grammer
[email protected]
0761/51970848

Info stammt vom 12.3.


----------



## Alex1206 (6. August 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr gestattet, ich setze das hier rein. Denn was derzeit hier im Bikemarkt, bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen und den gängigen Händlern in DEU angeboten wird, habe ich im Blick.
> Suche ein Slayer 29 in Large, C70, C50, ganz oder als Rahmenset. Danke schön!



Rufe mal bei Tobsenworld in Alzenau an. Der hat richtig Plan von den Rockys und häufig auch Material da.


----------



## COLKURTZ (6. August 2021)

Super Tipps von Euch. Ich war schon tätig und habe den nächsten Treffer! Danke danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

Bin gespannt obs klappt


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. August 2021)

Kennt ihr das, was in den Threads zu einzelnen Modellen nicht fehlen darf? Richtig, eine Größenberatung!

Meine Maße 
178/84 ohne ausgefallene Arm oder Oberkörperproportionen

Meine Lieblingsgeo bei AM und EN  bewegt sich bei
Oberrohr 620
Reach 460
Stack mindestens 620
Sattelrohr 430 bis 450 (eigentlich unerheblich, passt bei allen heutigen Rädern)

Also, das typische Schicksal der 1,80m Menschen, man hängt zwischen M und L. Standardantworten in diesen Fällen lautet ungefähr so: "Willst Du es verspielt, dann M, oder lieber laufruhig, dann L."  Bei aktuellen Santa Cruz bspw. passt mir L sehr gut. Bei Trek gibt es die für mich passende Zwischengröße ML.

Das 2020er Slayer konnte ich in M schon zweimal ausgiebiger Probe rollen. Mein Gefühl dazu sagt: Geht gut, ist aber recht kompakt. Bislang wäre ich auf ein L aus, dass ich leider noch nicht anprobieren konnte. 

Ihr seid dran, was meint ihr, bitte?


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)

Woher bist n du in etwa?


----------



## COLKURTZ (7. August 2021)

Kreuznach und Hamburg


----------



## 2pi (7. August 2021)

L
Bin 1,78m / 82,5cm und damals das 29er L in Freiburg Probe gerollt. Hätte gut gepasst, wollte aber 27,5.
Laut Größentabelle von Rocky liegst du ebenfalls mitten im L Bereich, was bei den Geodaten absolut nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Kreuznach und Hamburg


Wenn du die 100 km von Bad Kreuznach nach HD machen willst, komm vorbei, kannst Proberollen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (9. August 2021)

Danke für Dein nettes Angebot @Ben-HD. Ich habe mich schon so für das Large entschieden.

Ich hab' nen Deal - dank' eurer Hilfe. Roter 2020er C-Rahmen in L. Ich schreibe die Tage was dazu, inkl. Bildchen.

Update. 
Mit GO! Spedition ward der Rahmen in weniger als 24 Stunden geliefert.

Übrigens.
Der Tipp mit dem Bikeshop Freiburg war der zielführende: Sehr angenehmer, lobenswerter Ablauf mit toller Kommunikation, so meine frische Erfahrung.


----------



## Ben-HD (9. August 2021)

Mega, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## COLKURTZ (11. August 2021)

Appetizer,
bißchen was zusammen gesteckt am ersten Tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (11. August 2021)

Yeah, Glückwunsch! Bin gespannt auf mehr Bilder und wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## COLKURTZ (13. August 2021)

Für den Erstaufbau ging die Reise hierhin:
RS SD Coil, Manitou Mezzer Expert (auf 170 getravelt), GX Eagle, TRP DH, Laufradsätze mehrere, hier montiert der LRS für die AM Tour und das erste Einfahren+Einstellen (Hope Pro4 mit Newmen SL A30 und leichter Maxxis Bereifung). Damit in Größe L: 15.4 kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## Ben-HD (13. August 2021)

Sexy! Bin gespannt wie du es findest!


----------



## Stefan0103 (16. August 2021)

Ich suche einen Slayer Rahmen 27.5" in Größe M. Falls jemand einen verkaufen möchte oder jemanden kennt.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. August 2021)




----------



## Alex1206 (18. August 2021)

Stefan0103 schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Slayer Rahmen 27.5" in Größe M. Falls jemand einen verkaufen möchte oder jemanden kennt.



Ruf mal den Tobi (Tobsens Bikeworld) in Alzenau an. Vielleicht hat der einen oder weiß wo einer her zu bekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (19. August 2021)

2022 gold green

.... Auf der Homepage werden die neuen Modelle gezeigt, schaut mal rein.

@Stefan0103
Ich habe leider keinen Tipp für Dich, ich hatte ja vor kurzem gesucht. Alzenau hat oder hatte Urlaub - ich glaube, da hätte es ein L gegeben... 29!.... Wenn ich das richtig erinnere, brauchst du defenitiv einen M Rahmen. Internet Recherche hatte mir nicht richtig geholfen, sondern abtelefonieren von Händlern deutschlandweit


----------



## Ben-HD (19. August 2021)

Mega gute Farbkombination. Mir gefällts sehr gut! Aber auch gut zu sehen, dass ich nicht upgraden muss, da es nichts aufzuwerten gibt. Anscheinend kommen jetzt auch die 29er als 180 mm Version in der Front.

Dazu gibt es wieder das Slayer Park Edition A30:








						Slayer Alloy 30 Park
					

Bewältige jeden Trail mit vollem Selbstvertrauen. Das Slayer stand ganz am Anfang der Freeride-Bewegung, und sein Erbe lebt weiter. Länger und slacker als je zuvor, erwartet dich eine Unmenge an Selbstvertrauen, wenn du hohe Bergtrails shreddest oder den Park unsicher machst. Shredden, senden...




					intl.bikes.com


----------



## Stefan0103 (20. August 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> 2022 gold green
> 
> .... Auf der Homepage werden die neuen Modelle gezeigt, schaut mal rein.
> 
> ...


Ich werde mal anrufen schauen ob es noch was gibt. Wobei mir der neue Rahmen auch sehr gut gefällt. Eventuell bestelle ich den einfach ...


----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (25. August 2021)

Geil:


----------



## Ben-HD (26. August 2021)

NSMB hat über Rémi Gauvin einen Pistons and Pivots Bericht online. Dort schauen sie sich den Benz und seine Bikes an, Slayer und Altitude.









						NSMB.com - Rémi Gauvin's Mercedes Sprinter & Rocky Mountain Slayer
					

It doesn't take a shiny new vehicle to make the perfect escape for a sponsored Rocky Mountain athlete looking to live the van life...




					nsmb.com
				




Wie immer extrem geile Fotos:


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Oktober 2021)

Ein bisschen Slayer Liebe:


----------



## baconcookie (10. Oktober 2021)

Denke ich muss bei nächster Gelegenheit mal eins leihen hehe


----------



## robbi_n (13. Oktober 2021)

nachdem mein Slayer seit letztem Jahr etwas lieblos hier nur rumstand weil es mir als Enduro einfach zu viel ist habe ich es im Sommer mal mit in den Urlaub genommen. Da sind dann so 20000tm zusammengekommen in diversen Destinationen. Viel ist auch meine Madame damit gefahren in den Parks wenn ich den kurzen onboard hatte.
Das hat schon gepasst.

habe die günstige Alu-Version, allerdings mit 180er Upgrade an der Front.


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Oktober 2021)

Geiles Ding! Der Tunnel in Sölden Richtung Nene Trail springt mir gleich ins Auge 

Welche Ride-4 fährst du? Fahre gerade auf 1 im slack Modus rum. Ist schon sehr bossmäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss gestehen das ich es nichtmal weiss. Hatte nach dem Gabeltausch etwas herumgespielt und dann in der für mich angenehmsten Position gelassen.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## BigBlock427 (25. Oktober 2021)

Seit wann gibt es eigentlich den Atlas LRS mit 148mm Einbaumaß?
Wade fährt immer diesen aber soweit ich weiß ist der nur in DH Einbaubreiten verfügbar.
Oder quetscht der die 150er Nabe in den 148er Hinterbau?


----------



## Ben-HD (25. Oktober 2021)

2 mm sind ja an den Buchsen fix abgedreht für einen Markenkundschafter.


----------



## rotwild02 (1. November 2021)

Moin Leute!
mal ein bisschen off-topic: ich habe das C70 2020 mit dem originalen Super Deluxe. Jetzt will ich die Feder tauschen. Dafür muss ich die Buchsen/Becher entfernen, weil die Feder nicht drüber passt. Die sitzen WWW-weit bekannt extrem fest. Hat das schonmal einer von euch gemacht? Gibt es da bessere Lösungen zum Nachrüsten?
Danke euch!


----------



## Ben-HD (2. November 2021)

rotwild02 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> mal ein bisschen off-topic: ich habe das C70 2020 mit dem originalen Super Deluxe. Jetzt will ich die Feder tauschen. Dafür muss ich die Buchsen/Becher entfernen, weil die Feder nicht drüber passt. Die sitzen WWW-weit bekannt extrem fest. Hat das schonmal einer von euch gemacht? Gibt es da bessere Lösungen zum Nachrüsten?
> Danke euch!


Hallo!

Hab die Antwort auf die PN hier nochmal für die Nachwelt reingestellt, falls jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat in Zukunft.

Klar, das geht recht easy ohne Spezialwerkzeug. Wenn du einen Schraubstock hast, dann montiere feste und griffige Schonbacken und lege den Dämpfer horizontal, so dass die Klemmbacken nur den Bund der Buchse festhalten. Dann solltest du mit zunächst kleineren radialen Bewegungen die Buche lösen können.


Eine zweite Variante wäre, eine Knipex Zange mit glatten Backen zu nutzen. Diese hier beispielsweise:








						ZangenschlüsselZange und Schraubenschlüssel in einem Werkzeug
					

Auch hervorragend geeignet zum Greifen, Halten, Pressen und Biegen von Werkstücken, Keine Kantenbeschädigung bei empfindlichen Armaturen durch spielfreie, vollfläc...




					www.knipex.de
				




Ein super Werkzeug, das man immer wieder braucht, wenn man mehr schraubt.

Nimm keine Rohrzange oder den Schraubstock ohne Schonbacken, dann vermackst Du Dir die Buchsen. Haben die bei Tobsens World gemacht, als sie wohl hektisch die Buchsen nicht rausbekommen haben, bevor ich meinen Rahmen dort gekauft habe.

Ach ja, angeblich sollten die Buchsen vom 2021 Altitude einfacher sein. 








						Parts
					

Based in North Vancouver, BC, Canada, Rocky Mountain Bicycles has been crafting premium performance mountain bikes since 1981.




					shop.bikes.com
				




Rocky hat die Kompatibilität bestätigt:


> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> The new eyelet kit will indeed fit your 2020 bike.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ben-HD (13. November 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (17. November 2021)

Slayer mit Marzocchi Coil vorne und hinten.


----------



## BigBlock427 (17. November 2021)

Einfach ein genialer Hobel.
Coil vorne und und hinten ist bestimmt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (17. November 2021)

Und noch eins:





Mann freue ich mich wieder auf den Sommer und den Hobel


----------



## Ben-HD (17. November 2021)

Cooles Video! Ein schwarzes Slayer, merkwürdig, aber schön mal was anderes zu sehen.

Sommer, ja, das wärs... Hab so Bock auf Park und shuttlen.


----------



## 2pi (17. November 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Cooles Video! Ein schwarzes Slayer, merkwürdig, aber schön mal was anderes zu sehen.


Und Suntour Fahrwerk.


Ben-HD schrieb:


> Sommer, ja, das wärs... Hab so Bock auf Park und shuttlen.


Yeah 
Ich hätte gerade Bock, ein "Instinctude" zu bauen. 16xmm vorne und hinten mit coil. Könnte vom Charakter ein Trail Slayer werden


----------



## BigBlock427 (17. November 2021)

Geiles Video. 
Und das slayer in schwarz ist echt schick.
Ich werde über Winter mein Maiden neu aufbauen (aber quasi gleiche parts) und ein custom slayer dazu.
Im Moment sind beide Rahmen beim lackieren...


----------



## Ben-HD (17. November 2021)

Suche auch schon was zum Basteln, aber der Gebrauchtmarkt ist ziemlich leer.

Irgendwas Dummes fällt mir im Winter sicher noch ein.

Ich frage mich, ob die coil Gabel cool ist?


----------



## 2pi (17. November 2021)

BigBlock427 schrieb:


> Im Moment sind beide Rahmen beim lackieren...


Zeig mal, wenn fertig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (17. November 2021)

BigBlock427 schrieb:


> Im Moment sind beide Rahmen beim lackieren


Was machst du und wo?

Hab da auch so ein Projektchen mit Farbe im Kopf.


----------



## BigBlock427 (17. November 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Zeig mal, wenn fertig !


Mach ich bestimmt


----------



## BigBlock427 (17. November 2021)

Bei lars diedenhofen. 
Design verrate ich, wenn die Rahmen da sind.
Bekommen beide das gleiche design


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. November 2021)

Rot mit Rot, die Z1 COIL mit dem Rahmen, die Farben passen anscheinend gut.

Interessantes Thema, Rahmen lackieren. Denn, das schwebt mir (mit meinem Rot Schwarzen) auch vor. Bei mir wäre es ein Alpina Uni Weiß 😋, Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Oder auch, analog zu meinem BMW, ein Hockenheim Silber (weiß-graues Silber ist das)

Ungefähr so, ein Netzfund :


----------



## Ben-HD (19. November 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Rot mit Rot, die Z1 COIL mit dem Rahmen, die Farben passen anscheinend gut.
> 
> Interessantes Thema, Rahmen lackieren. Denn, das schwebt mir (mit meinem Rot Schwarzen) auch vor. Bei mir wäre es ein Alpina Uni Weiß 😋, Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Oder auch, analog zu meinem BMW, ein Hockenheim Silber (weiß-graues Silber ist das)


Coole Idee, machen lassen!

Meinen Ofen muss ich im Dezember noch auseinander bauen. Freue mich drauf, auch wenn ich noch nicht zu 100% weiß, wie es werden soll


----------



## COLKURTZ (20. November 2021)

Ruft nach einem

_Zeigt eure custom lackierten Slayer_. Im Frühjahr oder so


----------



## Ben-HD (20. November 2021)

Hat jemand Bedarf an einem Fox DHX2 mit orangefarbenener lightweight Feder inkl. Slayer tune?


----------



## 2pi (20. November 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ungefähr so, ein Netzfund :


Würde mir auch gefallen, habe aber schon 2 weiße bikes


----------



## 2pi (20. November 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bedarf an einem Fox DHX2 mit orangefarbenener lightweight Feder inkl. Slayer tune?


Ich glaube, so speziell ist der tune nicht (anders als bei Yeti z.B.). Alles, was ich ich da sehe, ist: Compression medium.
C1=C2 sagt mir nix.

Description: 2020, DHX2, F-S, TiN, 2pos-Adj, Rocky Mountain, Slayer 90 27.5/29 C1=C2, 230, 65, 450 lbs/in, SLS, CM, YS-728 Gloss_Stealth/YS-728 Gloss_Stealth Logo


----------



## Ben-HD (20. November 2021)

Wollte damit hauptsächlich ausdrücken, dass es der Dämpfer ist, der von Rocky ab Werk verbaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (3. Dezember 2021)

Wades blaues Slayer sieht einfach hübsch aus.


----------



## Ben-HD (6. Dezember 2021)

Hier ein Vital Bike der Woche mit fragwürdigem Farbkonzept:









						Rocky Mountain SLAYER
					

View Vital MTB member Martin_Mitvalský's mountain bike check "Rocky Mountain SLAYER".




					www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## Ben-HD (18. Dezember 2021)

Abgefahrene Lackierung:


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Dezember 2021)

Wade Simmons auf https://www.trailforks.com/trails/boogieman/


----------



## COLKURTZ (20. Januar 2022)

Ich bin am überlegen, mein rotes Slayer C70 (L) für ein neues Projekt zu opfern (Bilder hier im Faden). Vielleicht kommt es in den Bikemarkt. Bin für eine PN offen.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Januar 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, mein rotes Slayer C70 (L) für ein neues Projekt zu opfern (Bilder hier im Faden). Vielleicht kommt es in den Bikemarkt. Bin für eine PN offen.


Hat ja nicht lang gehalten dein Slayer-Projekt. Was hast Spannendes vor?


----------



## COLKURTZ (20. Januar 2022)

Vor habe ich immer vieles. Zwischenzeitlich viel weiteres realisiert, trifft es besser. Oder auch, vier Bikes der gleichen Kategorie sind zu viele. Am Slayer selbst liegt das nicht (ich hoffe, das glaubt ihr mir jetzt 🙂)

Edit, ums konkreter zu machen :

Auf dem Weg ist ein XC Fully, in der Kategorie bin ich unbesetzt - mein zweites Orbea Oiz in meiner Historie kommt in ein paar Tagen (der Verkauf des ersten war ein Fehler!) 

Derzeit noch offen ist ein 29er Trailbike. Da spiele ich noch die Kandidaten durch, bspw. ist das neue Mondraker Raze auf dem Zettel.

Bin da kein Maßstab oder bin da auch verrückt mit meinem hohen Durchlauf. 42 Bikes in 7 Jahren entspricht 7 Bikes pro Jahr.
Und dann verkaufe ich auch meine Bikes die mir gefallen mit Schulnote 2 aufwärts. Für seine Klasse, das Slayer ist für mich so eine 1 minus bis 2 plus (Funktion und Optik).
Und dann gibt es da (zwei) Bikes mit Note 1 mit Stern in meinem Fuhrpark, die bleiben jahrelang bei mir 😋. Die machen mich auch dauerhaft so an, dass ich diese nicht hergeben möchte. Die beiden hat Evil Bikes produziert.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Januar 2022)

Hab dir mal PNt 😎


----------



## Jenson76 (20. Februar 2022)

Welchen Steuersatz benötigt man für das 21/22er slayer? Auf der Seite steht Zero Stack/Integrated ZS44|ZS56, während ich aber nur semi-integrated zu kaufen finde. Bin durch diese Steuersatz Standards noch now durchgestiegen. Kann mir jemand einen konkreten link zum Kauf liefern? 😂

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (20. Februar 2022)

Jenson76 schrieb:


> Welchen Steuersatz benötigt man für das 21/22er slayer? Auf der Seite steht Zero Stack/Integrated ZS44|ZS56, während ich aber nur semi-integrated zu kaufen finde. Bin durch diese Steuersatz Standards noch now durchgestiegen. Kann mir jemand einen konkreten link zum Kauf liefern? 😂
> 
> Danke











						Vorstellung: Standardized Headset Identification System [S.H.I.S] - MTB-News.de
					

Standardized Headset Identification System - klingt komisch? Ist aber so, und das ist auch gut so! Viele von euch werden schon öfter gerätselt haben, was für einen Steuersatz sie da eigentlich im Fahrrad haben und spätestens, wenn ein




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						How to: Mit S.H.I.S. zum passenden Steuersatz für Dein Fahrrad
					

Du suchst den richtigen Steuersatz für Dein Bike? Wir erklären Dir die Steuersatz-Systematik S.H.I.S. Schritt für Schritt.




					www.bike-components.de
				












						CANE CREEK Steuersatz Hellbender 70 Tapered S.H.I.S ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/, 87,50 €
					

CANE CREEK Steuersatz Hellbender 70 Tapered S H I S ZS44/28 6 | ZS56/40 1 1/8"-1 1/2" | schwarz Der Hellbender 70 Steuersatz schließt die Lücke zwischen dem




					r2-bike.com
				












						CANE CREEK Steuersatz 110.Tapered ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40 1 1/8"-1 1/2", 157,50 €
					

CANE CREEK Steuersatz 110 Tapered ZS44/28 6 | ZS56/40 1 1/8"-1 1/2" Cane Creek's Ingenieure wurden mit der Entwicklung eines kompromisslosen und erstklassig




					r2-bike.com
				




letzteres kommt mit lebenslager Garatie auf die Lager.

S.H.I.S ist eigentlich ein Schaiß, da es nicht nicht die Stärke der Lager und die Winkel der Lager bzw. des Konusrings spezifiziert. Soll dir aber an der Stelle egal sein. Ist wichtiger für z.B. YT Fahrer mit IS Steuersätzen.

Fahre selber das 110er an 2 bikes (u.a. am Slayer 2020). Ist Sahne.
Wichtig in dem Fall: https://canecreek.com/FAQ/whats-gold-ring-go/

Der Goldene Ring ist hier zu sehen:






Chris King hat auch was passendes. Ist aber noch teurer.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Februar 2022)

Cane Creek 40.ZS44 | ZS56 Short Cover Complete Steuersatz Tapered - ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40
					

Cane Creek ▶ Kompletter Reduzier-Steuersatz der 40-Series mit 8mm oberer Abdeckkappe für tapered Gabeln.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## 2pi (20. Februar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Cane Creek 40.ZS44 | ZS56 Short Cover Complete Steuersatz Tapered - ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40
> 
> 
> Cane Creek ▶ Kompletter Reduzier-Steuersatz der 40-Series mit 8mm oberer Abdeckkappe für tapered Gabeln.
> ...


Hätte ich auch gepostet. Aber der 40er ist kein Edelstahl. Das fängt erst bei Hellbender an.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Februar 2022)

Bei mir läuft der unauffällig seit Juni 21. Finde den ok.


----------



## 2pi (20. Februar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der unauffällig seit Juni 21. Finde den ok.


Habe keine Langzeiterfahrung damit. 110er im Jeffsy jetzt im 3. Jahr und wie neu.
Top gedichtet, nicht mal Flugrost trotz Waschen.

P.S. Jedenfalls ist vieles besser als FSA oder Acros...


----------



## Jenson76 (21. Februar 2022)

Super, danke.
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, wie weit man eine 210er Oneup Sattelstütze in einem L Rahmen versenken kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (21. Februar 2022)




----------



## Dreamworks (28. Februar 2022)

So, mein "upgrade" ist fertig 
Decals nun mit Hologramm Design im Maple Leaf, welches da ziemlich cool schimmert. 
Fox 36 ist raus und Big Betty Fox 38 rein. 
Laufräder nun We Are One -The Union mit 240exp sehr sehr nice verarbeitet. 
Reifen nun vorne Exo+ neue Version und hinten Dissector in DD
Beast Carbon Lenker und One Up EDC Tool mit Vorbau. 

Sattel muss noch her, aber meiner wird nicht mehr hergestellt. 

Was es nun wiegt? Wurscht, hab ja nun das Instinct zum treten.


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Februar 2022)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> So, mein "upgrade" ist fertig
> Decals nun mit Hologramm Design im Maple Leaf, welches da ziemlich cool schimmert.
> Fox 36 ist raus und Big Betty Fox 38 rein.
> Laufräder nun We Are One -The Union mit 240exp sehr sehr nice verarbeitet.
> ...


Sehr fein geworden, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ben-HD (10. März 2022)

Ein bisschen Thomas Vanderham auf dem 22er Slayer im aktuellen OneUp Team Video:


----------



## Ben-HD (28. März 2022)

Schönheit liegt ja im Auge des Bierhalters, aber...


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Mai 2022)




----------



## tommy_d (12. Juni 2022)

Hi Leute, mal ne Frage. Habt ihr auch Probleme mit den Hauptschwingenlagern? Bei mir sind die nach ca. 1-2 Monaten so massiv ausgeschlagen, dass es mächtig Spiel im hinteren Rahmendreieck gab. Dann Lager getauscht und 3 Monate später wieder genau das gleiche Problem. Das kann doch nicht normal sein oder? Lege sehr viel Wert auf Pflege des Bikes und fahre auch ganz "normal" so wie man eben fährt. Hatte schon zig andere Bikes und so etwas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich kenne es, dass verschlissene Lager nicht mehr sauber laufen, wenn sie ausgenudelt sind. Aber so ein massives Spiel kenn ich nur von Dämpferbuchsen, die gern mal ausgeschlagen sind. Aber von Rahmenlagern? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruss

Tom


----------



## Ben-HD (13. Juni 2022)

tommy_d schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mal ne Frage. Habt ihr auch Probleme mit den Hauptschwingenlagern? Bei mir sind die nach ca. 1-2 Monaten so massiv ausgeschlagen, dass es mächtig Spiel im hinteren Rahmendreieck gab. Dann Lager getauscht und 3 Monate später wieder genau das gleiche Problem. Das kann doch nicht normal sein oder? Lege sehr viel Wert auf Pflege des Bikes und fahre auch ganz "normal" so wie man eben fährt. Hatte schon zig andere Bikes und so etwas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Ich kenne es, dass verschlissene Lager nicht mehr sauber laufen, wenn sie ausgenudelt sind. Aber so ein massives Spiel kenn ich nur von Dämpferbuchsen, die gern mal ausgeschlagen sind. Aber von Rahmenlagern? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom, bei meinem Bike nicht. Musste allerdings bereits nach 6 Monaten die Hauptlager tauschen, da die fest waren. Habe aber damals nicht penibel mit Drehmomentschlüssel gearbeitet, was sicherlich nicht zuträglich war.

Du könntest mal deinen Schwingenbolzen messen und wir vergleichen Maße. Vielleicht ist das Teil des Problems.

Welche Lager hast du denn beim Austausch verbaut? Enduro Bearings?


----------



## tommy_d (20. Juni 2022)

Hey Ben, danke für deinen Input. Ja habe Enduro bearings verbaut. Erstes Mal waren es ja sowieso die originalen. Habe aber genau die gleichen von rocky bekommen und diese dann verbaut (LLU MAX). Bin mittlerweile auch mit Rocky bzw dem Händler in Kontakt bezüglich Garantie. Bin mal gespannt. Ich wollte mich vorwiegend erst mal im Forum umhören, ob es ein gängiges Problem ist. 

In diesem Test wird auch über einen "Growing amount of play" am Hauptlager berichtet:









						NSMB.com - 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer Ridden and Reviewed
					

The new Slayer has big shoes to fill - a mandate to be bike park-ready, yet plenty capable of earning its own vert...




					nsmb.com
				




Sonst findet man allerdings nichts gross im Netz (bzw habe ich nix mehr gefunden). 

Bin mal gespannt was die sagen. Wenn nichts passiert wirds das wohl mit meinem slayer gewesen sein. Wäre sehr schade, da geilstes bike! 

Maße des Bolzens werde ich mal anschauen sobald sie mir zumindest das go geben, die lager nochmal zu tauschen (als übergangslösung). 

Gruss Tom


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Juli 2022)

tommy_d schrieb:


> Hey Ben, danke für deinen Input. Ja habe Enduro bearings verbaut. Erstes Mal waren es ja sowieso die originalen. Habe aber genau die gleichen von rocky bekommen und diese dann verbaut (LLU MAX). Bin mittlerweile auch mit Rocky bzw dem Händler in Kontakt bezüglich Garantie. Bin mal gespannt. Ich wollte mich vorwiegend erst mal im Forum umhören, ob es ein gängiges Problem ist.
> 
> In diesem Test wird auch über einen "Growing amount of play" am Hauptlager berichtet:
> 
> ...


Hey Tommy, hat sich was bei dir ergeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_d (10. Juli 2022)

Hey, ja bekomme ein neues vorderes Rahmendreieck. Allerdings habe ich auch schon aus mehreren Quellen gehört, dass das Lagerspiel anscheinend ein Problem ist, das bei Rocky häufiger vorkommt. Mal schauen wie es mit dem neuen Dreieck geht.

Gruss

Tom


----------



## Ben-HD (10. Juli 2022)

Is doch ne super Lösung! Welche Farbe bekommst du?


----------



## tommy_d (10. Juli 2022)

Rot schwarz genau wie der alte. Mal schauen...bin ja dem ganzen nicht mehr sooo positiv gestimmt


----------



## Ben-HD (10. Juli 2022)

Ach naja, wenn sie es für dich wieder richten, dann hast du wenigstens ein neues Rahmendreieck vorne. Entweder nochmal versuchen damit oder ab in den Bikemarkt und dann ein anderen Bike aufbauen. Ich finde mein Slayer immer noch sehr sehr geil. Das alternative Angebot ist aber auch immer voller interessanter Dinge. Ist schon geil, wenns so viel cooles Spielzeug gibt! Ich würde gerne mal ein Yeti SB 130 bauen mit coil, aber hat sich nicht ergeben. Und neben dem Slayer _braucht_ man höchstens noch was ganz Leichtes, sowas wie ein Element oder so.


----------



## 2pi (10. Juli 2022)

Also bei mir am 27er hat sich noch kein Spiel gebildet. Hoffe, daß das so bleibt ! 🤞
Derzeit könnte ich mir nämlich exakt gar keine Alternative für mein Liebingsbike aus dem Ärmel schütteln.


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Juli 2022)

Also wenn das kein heißer Preis ist?









						Rocky Mountain Slayer Carbon 50 - 2020 - 29 Zoll - Fully
					

Die Konstrukteure von Rocky Mountain bringen mit dem Slayer Carbon 50 ein richtig schickes Mountainbike auf den Markt. Das schnelle Fully steht dabei…




					levelbikes.de


----------



## Rynn94 (26. Juli 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Also wenn das kein heißer Preis ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Möglicherweise ein Fakeshop






						levelbikes.de - Erfahrungen - ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTE
					

Beim Überprüfen der angegebenen Telefonnummer bin ich auf einen Motorrad-Shop gestoßen, die nach eigener Aussage nichts mit dieser Seite zu tun haben und



					seitcheck.de


----------



## Ben-HD (4. August 2022)

Hat von euch noch jemand ein bearing eyelet kit liegen und will es verkaufen?

Das sind die Lagerschalen für das untere Dämpferauge.


----------



## Ben-HD (8. August 2022)

Moin wieder, ich suche noch eine 500 x 2.8 Feder für einen DHX 2 in 230x65. Hat jemand eine abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Live_to_ride (27. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen. 
Fährt hier jemand ein slayer in xl? Ich überlege mir ein slayer zu kaufen nur für den bikepark. Habe für den enduro einsatz das altitude in L und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich bin ca 185 gross. 
Vielen dank für eure gedanken und hilfe. 
Cheers aus der schweiz


----------



## Ben-HD (27. August 2022)

Live_to_ride schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Fährt hier jemand ein slayer in xl? Ich überlege mir ein slayer zu kaufen nur für den bikepark. Habe für den enduro einsatz das altitude in L und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich bin ca 185 gross.
> Vielen dank für eure gedanken und hilfe.
> Cheers aus der schweiz


@BigBlock427 hats in XL.


----------



## BigBlock427 (14. September 2022)

Stimmt.
Meins ist XL.
Wenn in der nähe von Heidelberg bist, kannst Probe fahren. Ich bin 193cm gross


----------



## mrwulf (27. September 2022)

ION steht auf das Slayer 🥳


----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2022)

Moin, kennst jemand das Gewicht des LRS vom C50/A50: WTB ST i30/DT Swiss 370 ?

Muss bisschen Speck runter. Vermute 2.3 bis 2.4kg, zerlegen & wiegen würd ich erst Ende Saison, Planung laufen aber schon.


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Oktober 2022)

duke209 schrieb:


> Moin, kennst jemand das Gewicht des LRS vom C50/A50: WTB ST i30/DT Swiss 370 ?
> 
> Muss bisschen Speck runter. Vermute 2.3 bis 2.4kg, zerlegen & wiegen würd ich erst Ende Saison, Planung laufen aber schon.


Kenne es nicht genau, wollte aber fragen, was deine Überlegung ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Kenne es nicht genau, wollte aber fragen, was deine Überlegung ist?



Will den Jäger etwas leichter machen. 

Mein HR hat nen ordentlich Einschlag, ein Wunder das die Luft noch hält. Am Enduro fahre ich den SL.A30 und würde am Slayer auf SL.EG30 upgraden. Erhoffe mir 400-500g.

Die RF Affect könnt auch weg, da nur im Park im Einsatz, 400g Ersparnis mit kurzer Alu/Carbon Stütze.

Cockpit geht auch was. Da hatte ich bislang alles auf RF Atlas umgebaut, aber muss Carbon Riser rein, komfortabler. Am Enduro Intend FR & Beast, das wäre hier auch nice 

Saint+Galfer Wave & ZEB is dran, fahre überwiegend in Ride2, bevor du fragst.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Oktober 2022)

Sheeeeeet!






J´adore!


----------



## BigBlock427 (20. Oktober 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Sheeeeeet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das beim rampage?
Wer fährt das bike?
Sehr geiler hobel


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Oktober 2022)

BigBlock427 schrieb:


> Ist das beim rampage?
> Wer fährt das bike?
> Sehr geiler hobel


Ja, genau!
Kannste dir hier reinziehen:








						18 Bikes of Red Bull Rampage 2022 - Vote For Your Favorite - Pinkbike
					

Check out all the wild setups and then cast your vote.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Alex Volokov's Rocky Mountain Slayer





Alex is a rookie competitor, but he's no newcomer - he's been a digger at Rampage for the last seven years.







The paint job was done by Fresh Paints of Whistler, and pays homage to Jordie Lunn's famous "The snake went in the snake hole" quote.


----------



## duke209 (1. November 2022)

duke209 schrieb:


> Moin, kennst jemand das Gewicht des LRS vom C50/A50: WTB ST i30/DT Swiss 370 ?
> 
> Muss bisschen Speck runter. Vermute 2.3 bis 2.4kg, zerlegen & wiegen würd ich erst Ende Saison, Planung laufen aber schon.



Update zum LRS:
VR: 990g
HR: 1.162g mit Micro Spine Freilauf

Wollte ansich auf einen Newmen SL.EG30 wechseln, aber 300g Ersparnis…muss ich mir noch schön rechnen.

Zerlegt is der Slayer jetzt, Winterprojekt kann beginnen. Der Gedanke eines Frame-Wechsels auf Carbon beschäftigt mich leider auch 😉


----------



## Ben-HD (1. November 2022)

Sparen mit den EG 30 wirste kaum schaffen. Hier haste mal n bisschen was zum anglotzen, alles selbst gewogen.


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (22. November 2022)

Hi Leute.
Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer Tune. Ich würde gerne einen neuen Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RC2T oder RCT verbauen. Diese gibt es ja in "Druckstufe Tune Mid" und "Low". 
Verbauen will ich den in einem XL Rahmen. RM hat ja spezifische Tunes für die Dämpfer. Kann mir einer sagen, welchen in brauche, oder wo ich die Info dazu finde?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. November 2022)

Wie schwer bist du ungefähr?


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (22. November 2022)

Noch zu schwer 

Bin aber wieder dabei mein altes Gewicht von 90-95kg zu erreichen.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass es auch noch Lineare und Progressive Zugstufen bei den Dämpfern gibt.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. November 2022)

Rocky sagt bei der Gewichtsklasse med/med.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyBravo81 (22. November 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Rocky sagt bei der Gewichtsklasse med/med.


Danke sehr. Heisst also Druckstufe Mid?

Darf ich fragen, woher du die Infos hast? Kann man das alles irgendwo nachlesen?

Und kannst du noch was zu der Zugstufe sagen?


----------



## Ben-HD (22. November 2022)

JonnyBravo81 schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Heisst also Druckstufe Mid?
> 
> Darf ich fragen, woher du die Infos hast? Kann man das alles irgendwo nachlesen?
> 
> Und kannst du noch was zu der Zugstufe sagen?


Das heisst medium Druckstufe und medium Zugstufe. Die Infos stammen vom Rocky Kanada Support. Suche dir die Mail raus später und stelle sie dir hier rein.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. November 2022)

_Hi Benjamin,

I don't have specific tunes suggested for air shocks on the Slayer. *I can say that the Altitude in large has a suggested Medium compression / Medium rebound tune and with the linkages being similar, I feel like that would be the best option.*
Thanks_

_

__*MATHIEU HEBERT *
 TECHNICAL SERVICE AGENT
 AGENT SERVICE TECHNIQUE _


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (23. November 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## COLKURTZ (17. Dezember 2022)

Weiß jemand was?

Wird es ein neues Slayer geben und wie wird es aussehen? RM geht mit einer reduzierten Anzahl an Slayer in das neue Jahr, Stand heute


----------



## mrwulf (17. Dezember 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was?
> 
> Wird es ein neues Slayer geben und wie wird es aussehen? RM geht mit einer reduzierten Anzahl an Slayer in das neue Jahr, Stand heute


Hatte bereits mal bei Vital oder war’s Pinkbike die Spy Fotos vom neuen Slayer gesehen. Das war im September oder so. Daher denke ich auch, dass es im kommenden Jahr ein neues Slayer geben wird. Frage ist nur: Wann in 2023?


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Dezember 2022)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was?
> 
> Wird es ein neues Slayer geben und wie wird es aussehen? RM geht mit einer reduzierten Anzahl an Slayer in das neue Jahr, Stand heute


In Deutschland wohl erst Mitte 2023, dann als 24er Modell. Kannst also ruhig noch n bisschen andere Projekte verfolgen wie es aussieht.


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (29. Dezember 2022)

Hi Leute,

hat schonmal jemand eine neue Bremsleitung von hinten verlegt? RM schreibt ja, dass man das ganz easy mit dem Rock Shox Reverb Tool machen kann und damit die "inner foam tubes" auch nicht beschädigt.

Jetzt habe ich aber dieses Tool nicht zur Hand. Kann ich einfach die neue Leitung von unten nach oben durchschieben, oder wird das dann doch etwas zu fummelig die innere Hülle überhaupt zu treffen? Die Öffnung oben ist ja große genug, um die Leitung raus zu bekommen.


----------



## duke209 (29. Dezember 2022)

Hab auch ne andere Bremse verbaut. Leitung ohne dieses Tool verlegt, da die originale direkt an ein anders Bike kam, also Leitung intakt blieb. Mit dem Tool schraubst du ja zwei Leitungen zusammen, geht eben nur wenn du die alte Leitung am Sattel kapst und mit der neuen verbindest und nach oben dann ziehst. 

Das Verlegen war aber kein Hexenwerk. 
Du kannst ja die Öffnung unten am Sitzrohr auch nutzen zwecks Übergang Kettenstrebe in Hauptrahmen. 

Zur Not, wenn die alte Bremsleitung intakt bleiben soll, diese mit einer alten vorhandenen Leitung (Behelfsleitung oder Richtschnur) vor den rausziehen *oben* verbinden (dünne Schraube, analog dem Tool)., dann nach hinten alte Leitung samt Verlängerung rausziehen Dann hast du die „Behelfsleitung“ zum späteren hochziehen der neuen Leitung unten Ausgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (29. Dezember 2022)

Bin auch gerade im Endstadium…


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (29. Dezember 2022)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne andere Bremse verbaut. Leitung ohne dieses Tool verlegt, da die originale direkt an ein anders Bike kam, also Leitung intakt blieb. Mit dem Tool schraubst du ja zwei Leitungen zusammen, geht eben nur wenn du die alte Leitung am Sattel kapst und mit der neuen verbindest und nach oben dann ziehst.
> 
> Das Verlegen war aber kein Hexenwerk.
> Du kannst ja die Öffnung unten am Sitzrohr auch nutzen zwecks Übergang Kettenstrebe in Hauptrahmen.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. 
Die Idee mit einer Schraube ist mir gar nicht eingefallen. Hab tatsächlich eine so kleine Madenschraube gefunden. Mal schauen, ob klappt


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (3. Januar 2023)

So, Bremsleitung ist verlegt und Bremsen entlüftet und eingestellt 

Nun, die nächste Frage.
Gibt es irgendwo ein Blatt, ein Manual, wo man die nm angaben findet? Genau geht es mir um die zwei Schrauben, die den Dämpfer halten.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Januar 2023)

8 nm. Steht im Slayer Manual auf bikes.com.


----------



## duke209 (3. Januar 2023)

Schau mal hier:

Auf Seite 8 die entsprechende Schraube suchen und dann auf Seite 9 dazu das passende Drehmoment.



			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0449/1496/6691/files/2020_slayer-alloy_manual_EN_0.pdf?v=1628706932


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (3. Januar 2023)

Oh man! 🤦‍♂️

Ich hab die Spalte mit den NM echt komplett übersehen. Vielen Dank euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

